

Being UV Aware: Wearable Devices to Prevent Sunburn - dpflan
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/06/16/wearable-devices-to-prevent-sunburn/

======
dpflan
Perhaps UV sensors should be added to the worn materials themselves -
something integrating Google's Project Jacquard and small UV sensors.

Project Jacquard: [https://www.google.com/atap/project-
jacquard/](https://www.google.com/atap/project-jacquard/) UV Sensor:
[http://www.adafruit.com/products/1918](http://www.adafruit.com/products/1918)

~~~
dpflan
Actually, just found this 'smart' bikini: [http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-
tech/smart-bikini-sun-expo...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/smart-
bikini-sun-exposure-tracking/)

